# Thermaltake Core P5 Tempered Glass Edition/EK-CoolStream PE 480 (Quad)



## Luli18 (6. Februar 2021)

Hallo, ich hätte eine Frage ich bekomme bald ein neues Gehäuse von Thermaltake
um genau zu sein, das Thermaltake Core P5 Tempered Glass Edition
da passt maximal ein 480 mm radiator rein ich habe den pe 480 von ek bestellt mit 4
Corsair iCUE QL120 und wollte euch fragen, ob das Ausreichen wird um einen 5900x und
Die evga rtx 3090 ftw 3 ultra gaming zu kühlen das sind die weiteren Komponenten der Wasserkühlung.

EK-Quantum Magnitude D-RGB - AM4 Nickel + Plexi​EK-Quantum Vector FTW3 RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Plexi​EK-D5 PWM G2 Motor (12V DC Pump Motor) - Sleeved​und ein 200 heatkiller behälter
es werden petg hardtubes benutzt.

mfg luli


----------



## Ruvinio (6. Februar 2021)

Also, ich habe 2 420er (30mm dick) und kühle damit eine 3090 bei ca. 375W und einen 3800XT (105W TDP).
Kühlmmittel (ca. 1,2 l) ist DP Ultra, Durchfluss liegt bei 75-80l/h. Das reicht gerade so.
Und ich habe mehr als die doppelte Radiatorfläche 

120x480 = 57600
140x420 = 58800

OK, Dein Radi ist 38mm dick und meine nur 30, aber dennoch:
Ich behaupte mal, nein, ein 480er reicht nicht. Es sei denn, Du willst die Radiatorenlüfter besonders schnell drehen lassen 

Faustregel sagt: pro 100W TDP benötigt man 1 x 120mm Radiatorfläche, um es gekühlt zu kriegen. Die FTW3 geht bis 450W oder so? Plus 105W des 5900X. Da fehlt Dir so schon Radiatorfläche, ohne dass überhaupt erst über Lautstärke nachgedacht wurde 

ps: Ich habe übrigens ein Core P3, da ist es ähnlich (max. einen 420er) und habe die Radis dann einfach mit Spacern an die Rückseite geschraubt. Ist dann vielleicht auch bei Dir eine Überlegung Wert. Oder man montiert einen 2. Radi an die Vorderseite anstelle des Glases. Das geht ja auch, gibt passende Halter dazu.


----------

